# Track Password Changes



## DrinkingGuinness (Sep 26, 2011)

So my auditing team wants to see when we last changed the root password on all our FreeBSD servers.  Is there a way to see when the password was last changed?

Thanks in advance! :beergrin
Sean


----------



## anomie (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know of a way to determine the last password change. If it would help with your audit, you could demonstrate that you're _enforcing_ password changes (via pw(8), -p option) after a certain number of days.


----------



## DrinkingGuinness (Sep 26, 2011)

Let's see if they accept that.  Thanks for the tip!


----------

